# Artist



## bunnychild (Sep 15, 2011)

HIIIIIII!!!:biggrin2:i was just wondering who is an artist. i draw anime and i am starting to do realistic stuff but all i can do is a lop eared bunny. so post pics:big wink:!!! i cant yet cause it refuses to post pics i hav scaned onto the computer:X.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 16, 2011)

I do stained glass panels from my own drawings


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 16, 2011)

were your pic files too large?


----------



## galinfla (Sep 16, 2011)

Rather than post pictures, I shall just link to my deviant art.


----------



## MILU (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm an artist too. I do all sorts of stuff, mostly known for that kind os art that people look and ask "what the heck is that"? LOL
I can draw and paint, but I usually sabotage myself not to do any of them... 
I guess I'm pretty bad drawing animals anyway... although I love them! 
Btw, Sas seems to need people to draw Rabbitats - maybe you could do that? 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=66709&forum_id=7


----------



## MILU (Sep 17, 2011)

@ Juju - Btw, if you want to post pics here, what I do is: I upload them to photobucket.com and then you get the image code, copy and paste it where you want to put the pic in the text.. it works, but it's always better to have an image that isn't too big.

@ Sherill - how do you stain glass? That must be *so* cool!!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 18, 2011)

How do I do stained glass? I use what is known as the Tiffany Method. I draw my pattern out, cut my glass pieces to fit, then wrap the edges of each piece of glass in copper foil and then solder it all together. My website is www.bluesmaven.com


----------



## MILU (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, your work sounds amazing!! Actually, I got the website now - you do very beautiful art!! I guess I don't even have to say how I LOVE the one with the rabbits.. hehe pretty cool!!
Congrats for your work!
Btw, the story of the horses is very interesting.. I guess the rabbits make up for the horses too, right?  I thought I'd see also drawings of the horses on the website... you're very talented. It seems like a very difficult thing to do. Do you need to use something like a forge?


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 18, 2011)

Ashleighh on RO is pretty good! 

Scroll down and you'll see some of her work.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 18, 2011)

I used to love drawing, But after having kids I stopped! But I do want to get back into it! It was fun and relaxing! I also love painting!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 18, 2011)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I used to love drawing, But after having kids I stopped! But I do want to get back into it! It was fun and relaxing! I also love painting!


Now it's time to draw with your kids. You can get rolls of paper that are 3 feet high by something like 40 feet at Staples for cheap. Cut a length of it off put it down on the floor for everyone to draw on together. I used to love to get down on the floor and draw while watching tv. Just an idea to have fun with


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 18, 2011)

*Bluesmaven wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I used to love drawing, But after having kids I stopped! But I do want to get back into it! It was fun and relaxing! I also love painting!
> ...


What a great family-time idea!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 18, 2011)

you can also let the bunnies do some of their famous paper cutting and decorative edging LOL


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 18, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Wow, your work sounds amazing!! Actually, I got the website now - you do very beautiful art!! I guess I don't even have to say how I LOVE the one with the rabbits.. hehe pretty cool!!
> Congrats for your work!
> Btw, the story of the horses is very interesting.. I guess the rabbits make up for the horses too, right?  I thought I'd see also drawings of the horses on the website... you're very talented. It seems like a very difficult thing to do. Do you need to use something like a forge?


Sorry I missed this Vivian! Thanks for your kind words! Yes the rabbits have replaced the horses but I still like horses. I will do a horse panel one of these days, I have lots of ideas but just don't work fast enough to get them all done.

I use a soldering iron to melt the lead onto the foil.


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 20, 2011)

i love to art is is so creative


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 20, 2011)

I got the unicorn to work


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 20, 2011)

this is a drawing of pippin


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice work Juju!


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 21, 2011)

thx:blushan:


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are two stained glass lops I made a while ago






(Without eye painted on and can't find one with it) Buut here's the two artforms and her likeness..


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 27, 2011)

Great work Laylalop, if you are still doing stained glass join us over at StainedGlassville


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have the set-up to do stained glass, but when I visit home I help my mom with her projects since she still does them and sells them as a hobby. Glad to meet another stained glass bunny fanatic as well  I've also done other small critters like gerbils, rats, mice, etc. since I've had about every small mammal you can, haha.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 28, 2011)

I do Glass Fusing as well as Abstract Acrylic and Watercolor Painting.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 28, 2011)

very pretty Tessa, my husband wants to get into fusing but I get hot enough from my soldering iron, and don't want to mess with a kiln. I used to have a large kiln I used for sculptures but I haven't done that in a long time. It's odd after all these years and all the types of art I've done stained glass just has my heart.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 28, 2011)

Stained glass is like a DIY puzzle  you make it work however you desire! I've always wanted to do fusing as well..


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL- Stained glass was a total puzzle for me! Fusing is much easier. I go to a glass art store to fuse my wall sculptures. I just tell them what I want the glass to end up looking like and they put in the coordinates in the Kiln. 

I use to have a large kiln as well but was never good at setting the temps.

I have so much scrap glass that I've been thinking about mosaics!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been thinking about mosaics as well especially when it was so hot outside and I was soldering inside.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

I love doing mosaics. I even once made a grave-marker mosaic for my now deceased critters (gerbils). Not sure where pictures of it went to...


----------



## Tessa (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmmmm there are some really good artists on this site!
Maybe we can start a Bunny Art section and post different mediums of bunny art


----------



## Bluesmaven (Oct 2, 2011)

good idea Tessa!


----------



## bunnychild (Oct 7, 2011)

I am plannin to draw family portraits of my hollands ( that is the only kind of rabbit i can draw:blushan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Oct 7, 2011)

post them when you do!


----------



## bunnychild (Oct 8, 2011)

I am debating how i should pose them for it and what to use to draw them with on and color with any ideas?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Oct 9, 2011)

use blades of grass and flowers or maybe their favorite toy or just the bunny by itself. Sometimes I take lots of pictures and then decide what I like from the pictures and draw from there.


----------



## bunnychild (Oct 11, 2011)

OK!!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 15, 2011)

As a teen I loved to draw (would get books out of the library that had animal photos in them, and would sit and draw the animals), but unfortunately don't have any of my old sketches left, and haven't done anything in years now. My sister has a couple that I gave to her, and my friend has a few in her home, but most were either tossed away, lost, or were sold at a flea market. (lol...I must have made all of $10 that day.)

This one is all that I have left...it's a photo of a drawing that I did when I was in my late teens. The paper wound up folded and crumpled and torn, but you can at least get an idea of the sketch itself.


----------



## bunnychild (Oct 16, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Bluesmaven (Oct 16, 2011)

nice work! you can always draw some more!


----------



## MagPie (Oct 22, 2011)

I do have a deviantart site: bewarethemagpie.deviantart.com

I haven't been on it in a while and haven't done anything recently. I am taking up oil painting again  Have the canvas stretched and primed. Just need to start painting.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, I did find a pic of one other drawing I did; this one I drew for my sister several years ago. She has it hanging in her hallway:


----------



## jubin (Oct 23, 2011)

You all are so very talented! Your work is just amazing! I am an artist of the photographic sort. So I figured I'll just throw in some of my work and twist things up a bit  Enjoy!

Artsy Photographs:

Title: Frozen In Time, shutterNERD Photography







Title: Bowing Beauty, shutterNERD Photography






Title: Don't Say A Word, shutterNERD Photography






Portraits:

Wedding, shutterNERD Photography






My Beautiful Daughter, Lorelei Belle <3 shutterNERD Photography






And again, here is my Booger! shutterNERD Photography


----------



## jubin (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for the size everyone! I resized about 4 times and for some reason, it still posted them so big!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Oct 23, 2011)

I do photography and paint/draw on the side


----------



## bunnychild (Nov 1, 2011)

I enjoy taking photos my mum is encouraging me to enter some in the fair this year.


----------



## MILU (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with Teresa, it would be cool to have a section for bunny art - and of course we can have horses and other animals too


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, everyone's art is so nice!! I think hands down my favorite of the elephant drawing. I could just cry it's so beautiful! 
The stained glass, do you sell them? I would love to have one of Acacia! 



< This is one I did in 2 nights of Oliver



<< And this is copied off a picture of baby Acacia


----------



## Bluesmaven (Jan 1, 2012)

Great work Amanda!


----------



## MILU (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 6, 2012)

wow all your work is very nice! i used to draw wedding dresses but i havnt done since i broke up with my ex i suppose its just one of those things that gets lost with the past, and is sometimes better left there....i guess.


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 11, 2012)

i am stuck on anime and my brother is so jealous


----------



## bunnychild (May 6, 2012)

For some reason my mom really likes this picture I took of my cat.






Really I took it cuz I thought it was funny that she was staring at a bug stuck in the lamp.:biggrin:


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 16, 2012)

So Pretty I wish I could paint! Sherill My nana has the angel piece you did hanging in her sunroom. It is so gorgeous!! 

I just draw cartoon characters. I am not very good at sketching but better at clean lines and looking off already drawn pictures.

an ollllddd drawing for a friend


































Some pictures from my highschool photography class. black and white 35mm










I loved going to imaginations where you could paint sculptures. This was my favorite one


----------



## FlowerBaby (May 16, 2012)

I mostly do watercolour paintings, but I also have done a piece in almost every media, ahahaha. I'm also going to be going to school for illustration at the best program in all of Canada c: I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I'll make sure to post some later C:


----------



## FlowerBaby (May 16, 2012)

I mostly do watercolour paintings, but I also have done at least one piece in almost every media, ahahaha. I'm also going to be going to school for illustration at the best program in all of Canada c: I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I'll make sure to post some later C:


----------



## FlowerBaby (May 16, 2012)

I mostly do watercolour paintings, but I also have done at least one piece in almost every media, ahahaha. I'm also going to be going to school for illustration at the best program in all of Canada c: I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I'll make sure to post some later C:


----------



## Bright Eyes (May 16, 2012)

So much good artwork! I absolutely love Layla's stained glass! I just did these two paintings of my lop yesterday. My boyfriend said the one of them look likes a dog-seal. I hate him


----------



## MILU (May 28, 2012)

I love the paintings of your lop Annie!! They're beautiful! Don't stop painting, you got talent!!!


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 3, 2012)

I am probably not the only one to see that it helps to know their body type and build when drawing/painting your rabbit. Now I can draw Himmis, Jersey Woolies, and French Lops I plan to make a large picture of each of them.


----------

